# Canon RF 85mm Macro review by Gordon Laing.



## Chaitanya (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## navastronia (Oct 19, 2020)

This looks like a highly competent lens so far. I'm impressed, though I wish it cost south of $500. If it were $450, I would replace my 85/1.8 immediately.


----------



## brad-man (Oct 20, 2020)

navastronia said:


> This looks like a highly competent lens so far. I'm impressed, though I wish it cost south of $500. If it were $450, I would replace my 85/1.8 immediately.


It does indeed appear worthy. All the more if they shaved off 61mm and a third of a stop...


----------

